# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK تحديثات :  تحديث ملفات التورنادو Hwk ini 04/02/2013

## bodr41

*تحديث ملفات التورنادو Hwk ini  04/02/2013
ATTACHED IS THE LATEST INI FOR HWK USERS. NEW LANGUAGE DESCRIPTION FOR THE FOLLOWING MODELs ADDED:  ملف ini لمستخدمي التورنادو (hwk) ايضافة جديدة للغة للموديلات التالية :*  
RM-907 Nokia C1-02i
RM-872 Nokia 206/2060
RM-873 Nokia 206
RM-862 NOKIA ASHA 205/2050
RM-863 NOKIA ASHA 205
RM-864 NOKIA ASHA 205
RM-884 Nokia ASHA 302  
ملاحظة  *يمكن اضافة الملف في هدا المسار
 x :\ Program Files \ Nokia \ Phoenix
او من هدا المسار
 x : \ Program Files \ SarasSoft \ UFS \ 
UFS_DCT x BB5 * 
bodr41

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي بدر

----------


## ka-ka

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

----------


## anwar041

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابوفرااس

شكراااااااااااااا

----------


## badisat10

كيفية تفليش w205 على hwk

----------


## حسين يعقوب

مرسي  thanks

----------


## Boufatah

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## hamoo_matrix

مشكووووووو ر

----------


## evilboss

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## ابومازن فون

مشكووووووووووور

----------


## basim

thankssssssssss

----------


## romlol

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## romlol

الف شكررررررر

----------


## romlol

مشكور جدا جدا جدا

----------


## romlol

الف مليون شكرا

----------


## romlol

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## محمد عاطف

شكرررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## rabah dz

جزاك الله خيرا اخي بدر

----------


## fad.k76

essalamou alikom

----------


## fad.k76

جزاك الله خيرا اخي بدر

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## باسبوس

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## abdelbassir

شكرا على  هدا الموضوع

----------


## unicmed

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## معاوية رمرم

:Stick Out Tongue: 
مشكور كتيييييييييييراخي

----------


## خلف سيد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حمادة الكومي

شكرا لكم جميعا موقع يستحق الاحترام

----------


## syanacenter

مشكورر

----------


## syanacenter

جزاك الله خيرا 
[HTML][/HTML]

----------


## rafat77

thankyuo

----------


## miloud76

مشكور جدا

----------


## أنيس بريك

الف شكر من محبي الخير

----------


## nacim21

مشكووووووو ر

----------


## simo09

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااا

----------


## أيهم عمر

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## djbobo_2009

thanks my fri

----------


## NSNSNS

مشكور بارك اللة فيك

----------


## kh808

تسلم الايادي

----------


## king a7med

مشكوووووووور

----------


## hamidr9

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## المتخصص

شكرا

----------


## hamidou1983

thxxxxxxx

----------


## LHOUCINE

بارك الله فيك

----------

